# The newest sectional cable just came in!!



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Just got in a 7/8x5 cable with ridgid ends. Allows for easier adding or removal of cable in tight spaces and because it's 5' the math still works out for those used to the 15'. Also great for the roof as the 15' are a little too long but the 15' works great for ground level cleanouts. 

Didn't pull out a scale but this will be much much lighter then the electric eel J-cable and stronger as well. Look for a full review on S2R in the next few months as I send it through it's paces. 

Price wise it's roughly 3 time as much but these cables last such a long time, I'll take the increased versatility over the price any day of the week. It is available right now at AJ Coleman.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I guess I am not invited to the cool kids club on facebook.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

SewerRatz said:


> I guess I am not invited to the cool kids club on facebook.


Nope....you sure weren't. Did you think you were supposed to get a special invite?

See #5.


Rules:
1. You must be in the industry to join. Poop under the nails or kick rocks.
2. Distributors are welcome however we have a closed door policy to manufactures at this time. 
3. Just cause the other guy does it different, doesn't make it wrong but sure as hell don't make it right.
4. Pics or it never happened.
5. If you can't take criticism, you may not be in the best place. 
6. No ****. 
7. Don't be a dick.
8. FB has a block button......use it if you don't want someone to read your comments. FB also has a "stop notification" button if you don't want read someone else's comments. 
9. Contribute to the group by asking or answering questions and comments. If you go "lurker" status (you read comments only) then then losing your territory is a possibility since you'd prevent potential active members from joining.
10. If today is your first day at Roundtable, then it's your turn to post something.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

gear junkie said:


> See #5.
> 
> 
> Rules:
> ...



Ok now I see the problem. You are the admin.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Hey Ron, what does your crysack session have to do with a sectional cable? Why not just start a new thread?


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

After joining the round table, I'm rarely on forums anymore. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Hey Ben, you are in violation of rule #7 But it is cool. If I knew that facebook group belonged to you in the first place I would of never sent the request to join. 

Have a goodnight Ben.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Where's my invitation? I see my son and Jim are members and I didn't even know about your page?

Mark


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

ToUtahNow said:


> Where's my invitation? I see my son and Jim are members and I didn't even know about your page?
> 
> Mark


You were supposed to get a special invite from them.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

What is this Facebook you speak of? 

J/k, I'm 44 and haven't joined yet. I'm still trying not to.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Yup....loving that 5' cable for inside work!


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

A 5' cable inside is definitely an advantage over the 15' lengths. I always hated dragging a K-60 with a bail of cable inside a home or building. Even with the sleeve to put the cable inside, it still was not my 1st choice. So a 5' cable would be much easier to handle. The operator only has to feed 5' at a time. 

Brilliant!


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

This cable is even better then I thought!


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

gear junkie said:


> This cable is even better then I thought!


Nice, I use this,less ground wire for my cable covers.I cut a couple feet longer and it fits in the original Ridgid connector.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Yup.....this cable is by far the best sectional cable I've ever used by far!!!!!!


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

I love that K60. Good mid option over the K50 & K1500. Especially with the 5' cable.

Best machine on the market for me. Even though I no longer do drains unless they are mine.


----------



## MalcolmDavid67 (Dec 28, 2016)

Had one before - never let me down


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Drain Pro said:


> After joining the round table, I'm rarely on forums anymore.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, I rarely see you here. Where are ya'll at?


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Hey Tommy are you still high and dry ?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

dhal22 said:


> Yes, I rarely see you here. Where are ya'll at?


Same place I called you about.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> Same place I called you about.


You called me? Sorry, I don't remember.


----------

